# Polishing a machine



## db8000 (Dec 6, 2017)

These beautiful stainless steel machines I see round these parts seem to collect small scratches on the top and drip trays.

I don't have one yet but I wondering. Do you polish out the scratches every now and again or live with them?

Cheers


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I avoid the scratches by not putting stuff on the top and having a non slip mat on the drip tray


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Protective made to measure glass on top of mine


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The scratching process is called "antiqueing". After a while all these scratches can look quite attractive (!)


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

MildredM said:


> Protective made to measure glass on top of mine


Does that not obstruct the cooling vents ??


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> Does that not obstruct the cooling vents ??


No, because the L-R doesn't have any









It is cut out to allow access to the water tank, plus is is very slightly raised on those little sticky-backed bobbles, one at each corner.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> Does that not obstruct the cooling vents ??


There's a bit about it here, post 109 . . .


----------



## db8000 (Dec 6, 2017)

I suspect the answer is that it is impossible to achieve a mirror finish by hand. And I should therefore get round the potential problem by going for a new machine.

To keep tip top, I have ordered a silicone thing to go on top and a bottle of stainless steel cleaner.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

The Rockets are, from new, 'just shy of mirror' with just the gentlest sheen so as not to be quite so unforgiving of splashes and fingers. I have protected the cup warmer and drip tray with black heat-resistant "Cookamesh" which doesn't stop heat or water from going where it wants, but keeps cups and shiny bits apart. One sheet was exactly the right amount to do the top and the drip tray.

Be careful that your stainless steel cleaner doesn't contain any abrasive. I have the Method stuff, but to be honest, I find most of the time you just need to use a damp microfibre cloth to get any coffee spots or finger marks off, and then buff dry with a dry microfibre cloth. I then keep said cloths draped over the group while the machine is warming up in the hope of it speeding warm-up time. (Effect is probably negligible though!)


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Polishing wax and pads from eBay attached to a drill do the trick (oh and a lot of effort)


----------



## db8000 (Dec 6, 2017)

I bought a silicone baking sheet to go on top. I looks like it was a mesh but is in fact solid ie no holes.

Do the holes on top of a machine - specifically a synchronika - serve any cooling purpose such that covering them is not recommended?

mat is this: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B01DKCWLUQ/


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I used a black oblong sheet of Cookamesh as per this link: http://www.planitproducts.co.uk/cookamesh-and-pizzamesh

I'm not qualified to advise what effect covering the holes might have. I have a nagging suspicion that covering them could lead to greater heat stress on the control board, so I probably would say it's not the best idea, but I'm no engineer!


----------



## zeezaw (Nov 12, 2017)

I don't understand.. Has the plastic sofa cover salesman run out of the matching drip tray and cup warmer covers?


----------

